# New turbo setup for the 1.8t dyno day



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well I'm not sure if this is still supposed to be top secret or not. A hybrid turbo vendor that is very prominent on vortex with the 1.8t (I won't say who) sent me a turbo a few months ago that will be making its way into the vendor's product line soon... or never... I really don't know. 

Out of respect to the vendor's wishes I can't say what it is until I have the owners permission. 

I will be running a United Motorsport 440cc tune. 
Also I will make two pulls with the N75 and one pull with a MBC.
The dyno sheets will appear as soon as I have them. No adjustments will be made to the software whatsoever. 

Like I said if the owner approves I will let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

not sure what the point of this thread was... "secret" turbo, no dyno, no build specs, c'mon now.


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

lets see some pictures you can just make the turbo blurry


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

You're so talented Big Tom. Using copy and paste isn't very hard. trolling isn't either I guess


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

stntman said:


> lets see some pictures you can just make the turbo blurry


I don't think a pic would do much good. Just wait and see


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> You're so talented Big Tom. Using copy and paste isn't very hard. trolling isn't either I guess












opcorn::wave:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Wat


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Wat












ic:


----------



## Josh_attacks (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

This is going to be fun. I suppose I'll need a new thread...
Here's one for the Obama supporters... Still not mad?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Josh_attacks said:


>


I'd be embarrassed to drive this... Anybody else? Looks like a bag full of prison rape...








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> This is going to be fun. I suppose I'll need a new thread...
> Here's one for the Obama supporters... Still not mad?



:vampire:


----------



## Josh_attacks (Sep 24, 2012)

goscha7452 said:


> I'd be embarrassed to drive this... Anybody else? Looks like a bag full of prison rape...


[/QUOTE]

Haha prison rape... That's your little sisters fav


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't have a little sister... I'd kind of want one with a trashy aura about her though. I'd have more friends that way. My parents would like me the most. I'd get to people watch at the methadone clinic weekly... oh how great it would be.

You really should fix that front bumper though man. Looking a little rough.  

Big_Tom won't have any use for my thread as he is past this point with his "Wolfy" but Josh you could find it very helpful if a high-middle of the road turbo without a rod replacement is in your future. This is meant to help people after all. 

Car will be on the Dynojet tomorrow night now.

*** turbo
*United Motorsport 440cc Stage 2 software with NO MODIFICATIONS or CORRECTIONS
*Bosch 440cc injectors
*Silicone TIP with VR6 3" MAF
*42DD 3" downpipe
*EVOMS intake
*Urotuning silicone EVAP/SAI/249/PCV delete (emissions are written out of software)
*42DD Catch can
*TFSI coil packs with BKR7E plugs gapped to .037
*Forge silicone throttle body pipe
*Eurojet "street" FMIC
*034 coilpack heatshield
*CAT delete
*Forge DV (I have several and not sure which one I will be using tomorrow)
*All factory rubber replaced with silicone. 

All sensors have been replaced with new OEM parts
Car will run 20 psi from 2k rpm to 5.5k rpm. from 5.5K rpm it will curve to 25 psi until 6.5K redline via N75 control. 

This car is overdue for the Dyno. It walked a fellow texer's 2012 APR stage 2 Golf R in a thirty mph pull. It did give up at high speeds but if you do the math on the transmission differences its easy to see why.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Haha prison rape... That's your little sisters fav [/QUOTE]

^^^

:facepalm:

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/24419682.jpg


**OP bought quality parts, good luck with the build bro :beer:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

To Big_Tom my favorite texer


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i am lost.....

make a post about a new turbo and a dyno, and dont say what turbo or show the dyno?

pull out a pic or two of my bucket and lets talk dirt on it... that will be easy.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh-Hai double-A-Run:wave:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

mods shut this one down


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

goscha7452 said:


> mods shut this one down


Dude; you left yourself wide open here.

Curious to see how the c2 tune works out tho. I've heard good things:thumbup:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> Dude; you left yourself wide open here.
> 
> Curious to see how the c2 tune works out tho. I've heard good things:thumbup:


C2 uses a different injector than UM I believe... I do understand that Jeff Atwood worked for C2 or has some past affiliation with them. Also the car in question is narrowband. C2 does not support it.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I do understand that Jeff Atwood worked for C2 or has some past affiliation with them.


Jeff worked FOR C2.... thats rich.... SOME past affiliation?

Jeff WAS C2, there wouldnt have been a C2 without him.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

speeding-g6O said:


> Jeff worked FOR C2.... thats rich.... SOME past affiliation?
> 
> Jeff WAS C2, there wouldnt have been a C2 without him.


Calm down... I don't care how it is. I know that there is United Motorsport and then there is C2. Like I said I don't know or care about their affiliation or lack there of.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Calm down... I don't care how it is. I know that there is United Motorsport and then there is C2. Like I said I don't know or care about their affiliation or lack there of.


no, actually, why dont YOU calm down?

if you gonna spout it out, make sure you know WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT before you go talking!


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

speeding-g6O said:


> no, actually, why dont YOU calm down?
> 
> if you gonna spout it out, make sure you know WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT before you go talking!



Case in point... 

http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/

http://www.c2motorsports.net/

I might be missing something but that sure does look like two different companies to me... 
Do I need to get Candy Crowley to come moderate this for you? Obviously two different companies. It seems like your nostalgia effects your emotions. I'm done with you. I have the proof right in front of your face. The man no longer works for C2 circa two years ago.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

goscha7452 said:


> Case in point...
> 
> http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/
> 
> ...


You're missing a very clear, and simple point fella.

The c2 tunes were written by a guy who is no longer with that organization.

If you're going to buy a tune written by a certain guy; doesn't it make sense to buy the tune from HIM, so you can have full support after you plunk the money down?

Kinda like buying a used BMW from a Ford dealer, and then expecting BMW level service from the Ford techs. Kinda dumb right?


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

and i actually know what went down, how it came about, why Jeff "left" (he did not "work" there he was part owner in a business arrangement), etc. i never said anything about it being one company.... didnt you stop to think "Hmmm. why was UM never around WHILE C2 was around? or why UM started LATER?"

so, i guess you are right, i know nothing just as it usually turns out in this forum. LOL. i dont know WTF i speak about....

yes, Jeff, thank you. somebody gets it. 

and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

speeding-g6O said:


> yes, Jeff, thank you. somebody gets it.
> 
> and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!


Thanks buddy! :beer:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> You're missing a very clear, and simple point fella.
> 
> The c2 tunes were written by a guy who is no longer with that organization.
> 
> ...


Then why are you mad at me? I bought the software from United Motorsport. I really don't get what you are mad about nor why?  Not once did I say this is a C2 product I'm using.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

speeding-g6O said:


> and i actually know what went down, how it came about, why Jeff "left" (he did not "work" there he was part owner in a business arrangement), etc. i never said anything about it being one company.... didnt you stop to think "Hmmm. why was UM never around WHILE C2 was around? or why UM started LATER?"
> 
> so, i guess you are right, i know nothing just as it usually turns out in this forum. LOL. i dont know WTF i speak about....
> 
> ...


I'm exactly right that your reading comprehension skills are SHI*. I literally agreed with this post in my previous one. Chill out and get it that I understand what happened with the guy writing the software. I just don't get why you are so angry.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

goscha7452 said:


> Then why are you mad at me? I bought the software from United Motorsport. I really don't get what you are mad about nor why?  Not once did I say this is a C2 product I'm using.


Who's mad? You take a simple, concise explanation as anger? 

Speeding isn't angry either. That guy has been around forever, and doesn't mince words; he also has the fastest 1.8t powered Audi in the world, literally. Guy is running 9's:thumbup:

That said; you seem to be the angry one here. You came in here asking simple questions, and you got simple answers.

The tunes were written by the same guy, and consequently they will yield similar results.

Bottom line your choice should come down to service at this juncture.

Good day sir:thumbup:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> Who's mad? You take a simple, concise explanation as anger?
> 
> Speeding isn't angry either. That guy has been around forever, and doesn't mince words; he also has the fastest 1.8t powered Audi in the world, literally. Guy is running 9's:thumbup:
> 
> ...


I don't recall ever asking a question. I stated that I was using a United Motorsport tune. I also stated I understand that the tuner we keep mentioning wrote tunes under two different brand names. I could care less about his cars 1/4 mile ET. If he's going to troll and put words in my mouth I care more about his ability to read and comprehend... That is fast enough however to make me smile.  

Now if you are thinking this is a thread I wrote months ago about my initial software purchase I would understand... But I don't get what all this was about. I have had the software from UM since July.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Car will be on the Dynojet tomorrow night now.


enough of this crap. its tomorrow night. where it the sheet? where is this dyno you were doing??


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

*Agreed!!!!!!!*

Originally Posted by goscha7452 
Car will be on the Dynojet tomorrow night now.

enough of this crap. its tomorrow night. where it the sheet? where is this dyno you were doing?? 


:thumbup:opcorn: where's the sheet???


----------



## K. Räikkönen (Sep 3, 2012)

pluck yew said:


> enough of this crap. its tomorrow night. where it the sheet? where is this dyno you were doing??





knwledgebase said:


> Originally Posted by goscha7452
> Car will be on the Dynojet tomorrow night now.
> 
> enough of this crap. its tomorrow night. where it the sheet? where is this dyno you were doing??
> ...


it's in the 1.8t engine forum 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5862439-***-turbo-for-the-1.8t


----------



## Chauncey Wellington III (Nov 4, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I'd be embarrassed to drive this... Anybody else? Looks like a bag full of prison rape...


[/QUOTE]

lmfao. trash.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah no kidding... And the guy is a troll


----------

